# Hurt feral boy



## Blumpy710

My little feral who is male and 2 years old came into my breezeway all cut up and crying. He easily went in a carrier so $1000 dollars later I am caring for him in my basement. He was neutered while he was being stitched and given his shots. He cries a lot and I am feeding him 4 times per day. I even tried sleeping on the couch in the basement to get him more comfortable. He is not a happy little guy right now and I cannot let him out for 2 weeks. 

My question is will he calm down especially after being neutered? I don't want him to run away or get eaten by the coyotes around my house. He is just a small guy and always gets beaten by other cats and who knows what else. I can tell he is miserable and I have 2 indoor females already and cannot keep in inside with them.


----------



## Jenny bf

Oh poor little guy. In my experience most ferals tend to be quite noisy, is he normally? Do you think he is crying because he is scared and in some pain or because he wants to go back out,although he seems to have a tough existence from which you seem to be the only relief. Do you think he may be a candidate for adoption? I cannot remember how long you can keep a feral cat away from its territory before it loses it. Maybe it would be worth talking to Alley Cat Allies for some advice


----------



## Jetlaya67

Thank you for helping this little guy. I am no expert but I am pretty sure he will calm down. Right now he is hurt, scared and in an unfamiliar place. Others here may be more qualified to give you advice. Put a used tshirt on his bed or wherever he likes to sleep when you are not there so he can smell you. Buy some Feliway plug in or spray that may help cal him down. Give him yummy treats and make sure he has a few toys and a scratching post. Make the basement his happy place. Again thank you for helping this boy.


----------



## wallycat

Yes, thank you for helping the little guy out. We had a feral at our old house that started coming around spraying and always in fights. We caught him and had him fixed. OY on the yowling and screeching and being quite upset. We had a sunspace where we left the cage he came home in but it takes weeks before the hormones diminish. The smell of his urine was enough to make me want to puke even sleeping upstairs. I finally told DH we had to let him go...between the smell and the crying, it was just unbearable for all concerned. 
So we did...let him go. I was expecting to never see him again. By 3pm, he came for his usual feeding and from then on, never left the area and started coming and finally sleeping with us. We actually took him when we moved and he is the most loveable and affectionate and (still noisy) sweet boy.
I hope you have equal success.


----------



## Blumpy710

He is a talker when he is hungry or sees another cat. I went down to feed him and give him his antibiotics and he hissed at me then let me pet his head for a bit. I think he is scared. The one thing the vet did not do that really irritated me was take his ticks off. He has had 5 huge full ticks fall off so far and I see another one on his neck. 
His name is Chip, he has no interest in the toys but I can hear him using the scratching post. I would love to see if he could be adopted but at this point I don't think so.


----------



## Blumpy710

Chip is so skinny. What can I feed him to help him put on some pounds? He has had diarrhea for the past 2 days and also had a UTI so I am worried about giving him dry food.


----------



## Jetlaya67

Wet kitten food will give him extra calories to help him gain weight.


----------



## Blumpy710

Here is a picture of the little guy.


----------



## larsan

What a sweetheart. I'd be giving him lots of wet kitten food ... I would think as much as wants at this point.


----------



## Blumpy710

He isn't eating as much today but he let me pet his head.


----------



## larsan

Letting you pet him is a positive step forward. His tummy is probably awfully small so he may not eat a lot but with kitten food he's getting lots of calories. Is he pooping a d peeing good?


----------



## Blumpy710

I put down litter that is natural so the dust wouldn't get into his wounds so I cannot tell. Before when I got him in the garage for the night I had regular litter and the spots were tiny and he was going often so I am hoping the neutering helped his UTI. He has had diarrhea for the past few days and now isn't eating much but did eat treats from my hand.


----------



## Blumpy710

What are the chances a shelter will take him? I do not want him to go back out but cannot keep him because I already have 2.


----------



## Greenport ferals

Chances are slim to none he would be adopted. Most shelters are so full of very adoptable cats that ferals are put down.

Some of his distress with digestion might be due to worms. Most ferals have worms.


----------



## Blumpy710

I am at a loss. I do not know what to do with him but let him back out when he is healed.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Please keep him inside for awhile till he is healed. He will probably come around socially. He doesn't sound feral. Just abandoned, scared and not feeling well. I hope your vet gave him a conienia shot which last for a week or two. We use this for cats which cant be handled and have to go back out after they are better. Can you put an add in your paper or craigs list to try to find him a home if he warms up to you? You did a wonderful deed. Bless you. 

Do you have a fountain? It would help get his UTI under control. Otherwise this can get bad fast. Its important to keep him drinking. Its important you get his diareha under control too. That can dehydrate a cat, fast.

If you cant find him a home then continue to feed and water him once you release him. Give him shelter in the cold months. He looks like a sweet cat. Doesn't have that feral look in his eyes that true feral give you.


----------



## Blumpy710

He was born in the barn next door to me. When he was a kitten I couldn't catch him because he would squeeze between the fence and run away. He slept in my garage all winter with his mom and brother but they started picking on him so I opened my breezeway for him. He is 2 years old and I've been feeding him for over a year now.

I have a fountain and will try that but I have never seen him drink water. This is why I only feed him wet food.


----------



## Jiskefet

Cook him some chicken or turkey and serve it in the broth. That way he will probably drink it all. You could also mix some of the broth with his wet food.


----------



## wallycat

If he was given an antibiotic, that will help with the UTI, unfortunately, it messes with the belly and it could be why he has diarrhea. If he has never been wormed, I would try that too. The feral girl I caught wanted to eat badly but could only eat a tiny amount. If we had not wormed her, she would surely have died from lack of nutrition.

It is a shame you cannot keep him. We had 2 and when the last feral (the one I wrote about previously) "needed" us, we took him in and the other 2 adjusted very well; surprisingly well. But I get that it is another mouth to feed and cost can become an issue sometimes.
Best to you both.


----------



## Blumpy710

I'm not happy with the vet. I asked him to worm and remove the ticks and he did not. I have no problem feeding the little guy, it's just one of my cats has behavioral problems. They both hiss at the basement door when they hear him. I just can't have another cat inside.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Initially all cats hiss at door when there is a new cat in the house. It just takes time for your resident cats get us to the idea there is a new cat in the house. They can all get use to each other it just takes getting use to this new cat and his smells.


----------



## Jenny bf

I had a feral called Felix. He was born under the hut of the labourers working on the tramline outside. When the hut was moved he and his brother moved into our carpark. When I took them for TNR his brother was found to be very sick and had to be euthanised. Felix though was Ok and although it took time became quite social. Although he and Lulu did not hit it off he has become an amazing indoor cat on his own with his new owner. It's just time and patience if you can find someone willing. It is tough for you I iunderstand but he is so small and his life seems to have been permanently fighting for everything. It must be worth a try, but of course only you know all your circumstances. Have you spoken to any local support groups who deal with ferals and homing those that are suitable?


----------



## cat owner again

All I an say is look at that face  He doesn't look like he should live outside.


----------



## Blumpy710

He is awesome and only is good with me. He is feeling better and has been making lots of noise. My indoor girls have on the other hand have stopped eating. The litter box has barely been used so yesterday which was the 3rd day they haven't eaten I brought food on the second floor and hand fed both of them which worked. My basement door is next to the kitchen and when they hear him meowing they hiss, walk away and leave their food. My older cat was throwing up bile and foam. I believe they are stressed out but if she doesn't keep what she ate tonight down I will have to take her to the vet tomorrow. 
I am going to move Chip into the garage also and clean my basement to get my 2 back to normal. I have spoken with a no kill shelter that I help when I can. I even sent a video of me petting him to convince them he is a good boy and not completely feral. This is a very stressful time for me but mostly for my girls and I love them so much I do not want them to feel tension. The shelter said at the moment they are booked so he is on a waiting list. I also emailed 2 others and never heard back. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## spirite

Blumpy, how is the little guy doing? He looks like such a sweetie. And how about your two? I wish I had advice for you, but I have a similar situation that I haven't resolved yet, so I completely understand your dilemma. My guy is a stray though, and very friendly, and he was already neutered when I started feeding him. 

For 4 years, I never let him in, because I didn't want to stress my girls. One is blind, and the other is extremely skittish and has all sorts of bad reactions to stress (colitis, UTI, peeing and pooping outside of her litterbox). 

I finally started letting him in last winter when it was cold, but he sprayed everywhere, and he actually doesn't tolerate being confined. He howled at 5 am to be let out if I kept him in overnight, and insisted on going out no matter how cold and miserable it was (he has a little house with a heated bed inside my screened porch). 

I also found out recently that he's spending his days at his old territory (I moved a couple of blocks away last summer and brought him with me), so apparently old habits die very hard. 

Maybe you'll just have to play it by ear a little for right now, and see how he acts when he's fully recovered. Is he still meowing a lot, and does it seem like it's because he wants out?


----------



## Blumpy710

I have been so busy with work and sorry I have not been online. I had to let Chip out because I was having 60 people at my house and needed the basement bathroom. He disappeared for 5 days then showed up to eat then left again for 4 days. He came back today so I locked him in the garage with his mother but she is hissing, growling and swatting at him. He keeps trying to snuggle up to her but she won't have it. He is letting me pet him so I rub my shirt on him then her but it's not working. His brother is locked in my breezeway tonight because they do not get along like they used to. Soooo stressful. I think his mom and brother are keeping him away. 
On another note, I saw 3 kittens today about 12 weeks old in my back yard. I can't catch them and it stinks. My neighbor and I thought we had the breeding under control but there was another female cat not spayed that we must have missed. It just doesn't end.


----------



## Straysmommy

God bless you, Blumpy you're an angel.


----------



## KsKatt

You do make a difference. Whenever you feel overwhelmed, think of all the cats you have helped! You have made a world of difference for every single one of them!


----------

